# What's max bar length for Logosol M8 & Timberjig?



## BluCllrSchlr (Feb 25, 2014)

I searched the forum and the tips sticky, but couldn't find any posts with recommendations on max bar length for the Logosol M8 or Timberjig (or M5 & M7). 

I'll be running an MS-660, only have one bar (24"), and will be dropping some 30" trees soon. Just trying to figure out how big I can go with both without having to try multiple bars before I find out how long is too long.

Would love to hear any advise from owners/users based on their experience.


----------



## firebrick43 (Feb 25, 2014)

i have heard its dependent on the wood but 28" seems to be the number. twisted grain and harder woods tend to make the end of the bar deflect. You can put two timberjigs together and make an alaskan style mill out of it for longer cuts. Also you can quarter a larger log with a timber jig and then saw quartersawn lumber which is much better than flat sawn lumber for stability especially in furniture and has a striking look with oaks and hickory.


----------



## BluCllrSchlr (Feb 25, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> i have heard its dependent on the wood but 28" seems to be the number. twisted grain and harder woods tend to make the end of the bar deflect. You can put two timberjigs together and make an alaskan style mill out of it for longer cuts. Also you can quarter a larger log with a timber jig and then saw quartersawn lumber which is much better than flat sawn lumber for stability especially in furniture and has a striking look with oaks and hickory.



Do mean 28" for both? One thought I had was to use the Timberjig to quarter larger logs before putting them on the M8, as you mentioned. Would like to know the largest diameter log users have cut with both the Timberjig & M8.


----------



## JakeG (Feb 25, 2014)

I use a 28" bar on my 394 with the Timberjig. In my opinion, a longer bar will tend to droop. You won't know until you try.

This log was 24" wide


----------



## firebrick43 (Feb 26, 2014)

BluCllrSchlr said:


> Do mean 28" for both? One thought I had was to use the Timberjig to quarter larger logs before putting them on the M8, as you mentioned. Would like to know the largest diameter log users have cut with both the Timberjig & M8.



Yes, 28" for both. there is not much difference in the way the timber jig and m8 works, in fact you might say that the m8 is a modified timber jig riding an aluminum rail. Once you get it quartered you maybe just better off with the timber jig the whole way. With the M8 you would have to take a cut of the bottom, lift the the quarter off and then turn it. With the timberjig you would put the curved face down on a notched out log and take alternating cuts off the flats, may have to turn the quarter 20 degrees or so but not flip it nor remove a cut board out from underneath it if you want to have all the cuts quartersawn.


----------



## mad murdock (Mar 8, 2014)

If you use a Bigmill setup(2 timberjig a basically) the max they say is 47". They sell through the Logosol store at baileys the 47" "Logosol" bar and they recommend the picco chain with that bar and a 660 sized saw, though that is as long as as big on cc's as they recommend with picco chain.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a M5 066 setup and never use a bigger bar than 25".

You can cut the slab then flitches then turn the log. You can do quite a bit larger dia log than 25" this way. Think of the log you would need for a 25" cant.

If you need bigger than that you will be over capacity of the mills rating for weight of log anyway, and you will have to mill inverted.


----------

